# Transférer ses mails d'Entourage sur Gmail



## effelo (22 Avril 2010)

Bonsoir à tous,

j'aimerais transférer tous mes mails pros sur ma boite perso Gmail, et ce de manière automatique et transparente. Mais je ne parviens pas à créer la règle dans Entourage si c'est par là qu'il faut passer.

Auriez-vous une idée ? Merci !


----------



## Aliboron (22 Avril 2010)

Que veux-tu faire exactement ? S'il s'agit de "capturer" les messages qui arrivent sur une boîte, c'est dans Gamil qu'il te faut paramétrer (et c'est totalement transparent pour les correspondants), dans la partie "Comptes et importation".

S'il s'agit de transférer les messages anciens, ceux déjà reçus et archivés dans Entourage, alors il te faut paramétrer le compte Gmail en IMAP puis faire glisser tes messages dans les boîtes du compte Gmail. Ils seront progressivement transférés (c'est le principe de l'IMAP).


----------



## pascalformac (22 Avril 2010)

outre l'ambiguité
je rappelle qu'il y a DEUX approches aux effets differents

le transfert , on va dire de "boulot" à  "persogmail"
ca peut se faire de divers manieres ( options  sur le compte "boulot" en ligne ou dans entourage)

MAIS...
 il faut bien comprendre qu'alors
par defaut intitulé et expediteur changeront
ce sera un message venant du compte boulot et PAS de l'expediteur original
( sauf si certains réglages du compte  permettent d'autres manips, ca dépend des options du service)

ca peut etre genant ( très)

ou
on peut faire cogerer  par gmail le compte externe " boulot"
( de divers manieres aussi bien en ligne que coté logiciel)
ceci permet
-de recevoir les messages sans changements d'intitulé ou expediteurs
de répondre ( en ligne ou logiciel) avec  l' adresse de son choix ( "boulot"   "persogmail")


Pascal, tu as oublié le passage sur "erreur de forum, table d'orientation MacGe, modo déplace ou ferme &#8230; Tout ça !"  Plus moyen de trouver un sous traitant consciencieux, alors !  Va falloir que je bosse moi même, c'est incroyable , ça ! :rateau:

Bon, on déménage quand même, hein !


----------



## effelo (22 Avril 2010)

En fait, l'idée au final est de ne plus passer du tout par Entourage, pour éviter de switcher constamment d'une boite à une autre, et pour archiver aussi mes mails pros sur ma boite perso. En plus j'ai deux adresses pro sur Entourage...
Donc recevoir quasi-instantanément les mails arrivant sur mon compte pro, sur Gmail. Et pouvoir y répondre aussi depuis Gmail avec mon adresse pro comme expéditeur. 
Dans l'idéal j'aimerais que les mails qui m'arrivent sur Gmail gardent leur intitulé et expéditeur d'origine.

Tout cela est-il possible?
Merci


----------



## Aliboron (22 Avril 2010)

effelo a dit:


> Tout cela est-il possible?


Plus ou moins...

Normalement, Pascalformac a répondu à ça... Non ?

Sinon, si ce n'est qu'une question de "switch entre applications", tu peux aussi réceptionner tes courriers perso Gmail dans Entourage...


----------



## effelo (22 Avril 2010)

Euh... j'aurais juste aimé avoir la démarche à suivre au niveau de la configuration.


----------



## pascalformac (22 Avril 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> ur "erreur de forum, table d'orientation MacGe, modo déplace ou ferme  Tout ça !"  Plus moyen de trouver un sous traitant consciencieux, alors !  Va falloir que je bosse moi même, c'est incroyable , ça ! :rateau:


Ah viiii
( mais tu sais bien en ce monde cruel , la sous traitance c'est plus comme avant)




Aliboron a dit:


> Normalement, Pascalformac a répondu à ça..



c'est possible...


et l'aide gmail est pas faite pour rien !

--
passe en gestion gmail des comptes externes
et puis ensuite si tu veux,  pour pouvoir  tout retrouver partout sur tous logiciels de messagerie   passe en imap sur tes postes
terminé


----------



## effelo (23 Avril 2010)

Hello,

Désolé d'insister, mais je n'arrive pas à grand chose. Entourage se connecte sur un serveur Exchange. 
J'ai réussi à faire une règle pour un transfert automatique de mes mails vers gmail, mais il ne fonctionne que lorsqu'Entourage est ouvert, et donc le mac allumé... par ailleurs, il ne respecte pas les expéditeurs (je suis toujours l'expéditeur) ni les jours ou heures d'origine.

Y a-t-il un moyen de récupérer ces mails sur Gmail, sans qu'Entourage soit lancé et en conservant expéditeurs et "horo-dates" originales. Je précise que je n'ai pas envie ni besoin que mes mails Gmail soient sur Entourage. Je veux juste récupérer mes mails pro sur ma boite perso. Cela fonctionnait sans problème auparavant avec Groupwise, maintenant que j'ai Entourage, je n'y arrive pas...

Merci pour vos conseils


----------



## Aliboron (23 Avril 2010)

Toujours pas compris grand chose à la situation ni vraiment à ce que tu cherches à faire mais, normalement, lorsqu'on déplace un message depuis un dossier Exchange vers un dossier "Sur [t]on ordinateur" dans Entourage, cela en fait une copie à l'identique, sauf erreur. Donc avec expéditeur et dates conservés. 

Logiquement, si tu fais ensuite la même manip vers ton compte Gmail configuré en IMAP dans Entourage, ça devrait te donner le même résultat. Une fois les différentes synchro terminées, ça devrait être résolu, si c'est bien ça que tu cherches à faire (et que je ne dis pas d'âneries).


----------



## pascalformac (23 Avril 2010)

et bien entendu une des solutions serait de directement integrer ton compte pro  dans entourage


----------



## effelo (23 Avril 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> et bien entendu une des solutions serait de directement integrer ton compte pro  dans entourage



Euh... mon compte pro est déjà intégré à Entourage. Je souhaite uniquement recevoir les mails arrivant sur Entourage sur mon compte Gmail (en gardant date, heure et expéditeur d'origine).

Donc si j'ai bien compris, il faut que je déplace mes mails arrivant sur Entourage sur le serveur Exchange, en local sur mon ordinateur dans un premier temps. Et ensuite, après avoir activé l'IMAP dans gmail (ce que j'ai fait), créer une règle IMAP dans Entourage de redirection des mails vers mon adresse gmail ?
Cela fait, ça ne fonctionne pas non plus...


----------



## pascalformac (23 Avril 2010)

Ah parce que en plus , le compte est déjà sur entourage?

bon alors le bon sens
1- une "redirection" est un nouveau message

2 comme déjà dit 
rien ne t'empêche de faire gerer ce compte boulot par gmail perso

et là tu auras tout dans ton compte gmail
( et c'est expliqué dans l'aide gmail)
-
je reviens car ce que tu cherches à faire n'est pas hyper clair
( et pour l'instant tu t'evertues à faire des transferts ou redirection qui ne sont pas la solution pour preserver intitulés etc)

par ailleurs  je ne vois rien qui t'empêche de
- faire gerer le compte externe par gmail
avec des inconvenients divers( cadence de releve par exemple)   et des avantages

ou tout betement dans entourage copier les messages et/ou les déplacer
( ce qui n'a rien à voir avec transfert)

et selon les choix tu auras  les données "boulot" en double , ou pas


----------



## effelo (23 Avril 2010)

Oui le compte pro est déjà sur Entourage. Mais ce que je veux arriver à faire, c'est recevoir mes mails pros sur ma boite gmail. En somme ne plus passer par Entourage. Ni pour envoyer ni pour recevoir.
J'ai eu beau consulter l'aide Gmail, je n'y ai pas vu de rubrique consacrée à mon problème. Ce que je trouve seulement c'est comment récupérer mes mails Gmail sur Entourage, mais cela ne m'intéresse pas.

Alors, une des solutions consisterait à paramétrer mon compte pro dans Gmail avec le protocole POP, mais là Gmail me demande le serveur pop de mon compte pro, qui m'est inconnu... et donc je ne peux pas aller plus loin.


----------



## pascalformac (23 Avril 2010)

ben je sais pas comment tu cherches 
mais c'est dans l'aide gmail 


un moment il faut que je retrouve à ta place
http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?hlrm=fr&answer=21288


----------



## Aliboron (23 Avril 2010)

effelo a dit:


> Et ensuite, après avoir activé l'IMAP dans gmail (ce que j'ai fait), créer une règle IMAP dans Entourage de redirection des mails vers mon adresse gmail ?


Je n'ai jamais parlé de créer une règle de redirection, j'ai dit de déplacer à nouveau le message, cette fois du dossier "sur ton ordinateur" vers le dossier voulu dans le comte IMAP de Gmail. Ceci pour transférer les messages déjà présents (c'est ce que j'avais cru comprendre de ta demande).

Pour les prochains messages, la "capture" décrite par pascalformac devrait faire ton affaire, me semble-t-il...


----------



## effelo (23 Avril 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> ben je sais pas comment tu cherches
> mais c'est dans l'aide gmail
> un moment il faut que je retrouve à ta place
> http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?hlrm=fr&answer=21288



Bon effectivement, ceci explique comment capturer les messages grâce au protocole POP, ce que j'avais déjà compris. 

Malheureusement, comme je l'ai déjà spécifié, je ne peux pas renseigner dans gmail le serveur pop car je ne le connais pas. 
J'aurais donc aimé savoir s'il était possible de le trouver d'une manière ou d'une autre (le service informatique de ma boite ne me répond pas à cette demande). J'ai essayé mail.nomdemaboite.com ou pop.nomdemaboite.com, mais ça ne fonctionne pas...


----------



## pascalformac (24 Avril 2010)

exchange a une option pop
pas obligatoirement activée , c'est une option de l'utilisateur ( l'entreprise , pas l'employé, ce qui est logique)

et même si tu en connais le nom, si l'entreprise ne l'a pas activée ca ne changera rien

cela dépend des choix de l'entreprise


----------



## effelo (24 Avril 2010)

Ok merci pour ta réponse


----------



## pascalformac (24 Avril 2010)

lundi 
tu vas au taff
avec dans la poche 
- des pieces pour la machine à café près du service informatique

et
dans une autre poche ( ou sac)
- cutter , coup de poing americain , batte de base ball

et tu agis selon l'ambiance


----------



## effelo (24 Avril 2010)

ah ah ! Ben ouais j'vais essayer de faire du forcing, peut-être plus en douceur dans un premier temps, mais j'en viendrais à la bate de base ball si ça ne passe pas


----------



## pascalformac (24 Avril 2010)

cutter 
c'est plus discret et peut plus facilement passer pour un malencontreux accident du travail

Autre technique
zoner auprès d'autres collegues

et LA tech magistrale
s'informer  sur QUI le responsable informatique saute en cachette de sa légitime
et là même si pas activée cette option pop le sera promptement


----------

